# Newbie



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

ok so im new here to the forum as a member but alot of you do know me. My name is tori and im hootbob's oldest daughter. i decided to make a screen name because in january i am leaving for an internship with disney, and i wanted to keep in touch with my outbacker family...and also to let everyone know that the hootbob family is still alive lol my dad is busy around the house alot of the time with the other two and the new puppy


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Welcome to the Outbackers. Glad you found us!!!









*I see your from Schuylkill Haven! We are south of Lancaster, PA....

We had a friend of the family who went to Disney for an internship - and they really enjoyed it. We wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi ... sounds like your going to have a blast at Disney!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rick, the Hootbob Clan is among the nicest family you will _EVER_ meet in your life. (I'm trying to talk them into coming to the G'burg Rally so you can actually meet them but ... um ... delivery of a *certain somebody* to their up-coming internship at Disney may conflict. Geeshhhhhh! The priorities of some people!!!)









Welcome aboard, Tori!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Rick, the Hootbob Clan is among the nicest family you will _EVER_ meet in your life. (I'm trying to talk them into coming to the G'burg Rally so you can actually meet them but ... um ... delivery of a *certain somebody* to their up-coming internship at Disney may conflict. Geeshhhhhh! The priorities of some people!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets keep our fingers crossed that they can come!! (hint, hint)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What? A new puppy?
I don't recall seeing any photos of a new puppy.









But seriously, welcome to the family Tori as an official Outbacker in your own right. It will be fun to hear about your experiences with The Mouse. Do you get to wear the ears and everything?

Say 'Hi!' to your Dad for me. I know he's been busy, but we miss him around here.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME !! Enjoy that internship. That will be a great experience. What will you be doing there? i know people who took engineering internships there and thought that would have been a lot of fun !!


----------



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Sayonara, 
even though i am a graphic design major i will be working in what they call "quick food and beverage" basically in the restaurants. I will be able to network with the executives of the company and maybe get a foot in the door of their graphics area.


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site Tori...But I could swear you were supposed to be washing the dishes,Not surfing Outbackers...lol
Love Ya
MrsHootbob (aka..mom)


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Disney internship sounds like a lot of fun. Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Update

Tori left Saturday morning stayed over in Georgia arrived in Orlando Sunday afternoon
Got settled in her apartment today with 7 roomates
The apartment has 4 bedrooms small kitchen with a dinning room attached to it Large living room
And a balcony over looking the lake
They are all going out to dinner tonight together to get a know each other
Then they are going to Walmart for supplies for the apartment along with 2 mothers( So glad I'm not there for that excursion)
Tomorrow she will find out where she will be working at

Don


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

HootBob said:


> Update
> 
> Tori left Saturday morning stayed over in Georgia arrived in Orlando Sunday afternoon
> Got settled in her apartment today with 7 roomates
> ...


....and all will be enjoying that WARM weather and SUNSHINE!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Rob, i am having a blast my seven roommates are all awsome. there is not a single one that i do not get along with. Majority of the time there is at least 2 of us together. On days off well they are always spent at the parks. I actually just got back from Magic Kingdom about half hour ago. I never get bored of all the things to do here and my roommates are all fun loving people so finding an adventure with one of them is not hard at all. Tonight the eight of us are actually going to have a huge movie night







And we even have days planned where one is going to make a food of choice from their area, mine obviously will be perogies, and sausage-egg-and cheese. The one roommate is making a mexican dish because she is from arizona







. So this internship so far is a never ending adventure, and i like it!


----------

